# AngelFins in the GTA on Thursday July 5th



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

*AngelFins in the GTA on Thursday July 5th - heaters, filters, fish food, caves, ADA*

We will make another trip to the GTA on Thursday July 5th. We will be doing deliveries to following locations.
This time we will only items that have been pre-ordered. Email us for pre-orders.
If we do not receive any orders for a certain stop we will not be stopping at that location.

7:45 p.m. *Starbucks* - Hurontario St. and Britannia Rd, Mississauga
8:15 p.m. *Scotiabank *- at the 401 and Islington Avenue, Etobicoke
8:45 p.m. *Starbucks 2* - Kennedy and 401, Scarborough
9:30 p.m. *Tim Hortons* - Bloor Street and 401, Oshawa
10:30 p.m.* Esso* - Hwy 7 & Old Keene Rd, Peterborough










View GTA trip - July 5th in a larger map

Bellow is the list of items we currently have in stock:

*Eheim canister filters:*


Eheim Classic 2213 $100

 Eheim Classic 2215 $155

 Eheim Classic 2217 $195

 Eheim Professionel 3 Ultra G65 2071 $210

 Eheim Professionel 3 Ultra G90 2073 $245

 Eheim Professionel 3 Ultra G160 2075 $275

 Eheim Ecco Pro 2232 (Easy 35) $110
*
New Life Spectrum*


Thera A Regular Formula - 150 grams $10.50

 Thera A Small Fish - 140 grams $10.50

 Thera A Small Fish - 275 grams $16.50

 Thera A Large Fish Formula - 300 grams $16.50

 Cichlid Formula - 150 grams $9.00

 Cichlid Formula - 300 grams $15.00

 Surface Feeder Formula - 275 grams $16.50

 Cichlasoma Formula - 300 grams $15.00

 Community Formula - 150 grams $9.00

 Freshwater Flakes with Garlic - 90 grams $11.00

 Discus Formula - 150 grams $9.00

 Discus Formula - 300 grams $15.00

 Grow Formula - 140 grams $10.50

 Grow Formula - 275 grams $16.50

 Jumbo Fish Formula (4.5mm) - 225 grams $15.00

 Large Fish Formula (3mm) - 300 grams $15.00

 Large Fish Formula (3mm) - 600 grams $23.00

 Medium Fish Formula (2mm) - 150 grams $9.00

 Medium Fish Formula (2mm) - 300 grams $15.00

 Xlg. Fish Formula - (7.5mm) 225 grams $15.00

 H2O Stable Wafer - 125 grams $9.00

 H2O Stable Wafer - 250 grams $15.00

 Thera A Regular Formula - 2270 grams $67

 Thera A Small Fish - 2270 grams $59.00

 Cichlid Formula - 2270 grams $60.00

 Grow Formula - 2270 grams $66.50

 Freshwater Flakes with Garlic - 800 grams $56.00

 H2O Stable Wafer - 2240 grams

*Omega Sea Food*

Omega One Veggie Rounds 4.2 oz. $8.00

 Omega One Shrimp Pellets 4.5 oz. $5.00

 Omega One Shrimp Pellets 8.25 oz. $9.00

 Omega Sea Super Color Kelp Pellets 8 oz. $8.00

 Omega One Super Colour Cichlids Pellets 4.2 oz. $5.00

 Omega Sea Freshwater Flakes 12 oz. $27.00

 Omega Sea Veggie Flakes 12 oz. $26.00

 Omega Sea Super Kelp Flakes 12 oz. $29.00

*Flake Food*


Brine shrimp flake - 1 lb $16.00

 Ultra spirulina flake - 1 lb $18.00

 Meat lovers flake - 1 lb $15.00

 Super colour flake - 1 lb $17.00

 Garlic flake - 1 lb $15.00

 Plankton & krill flake - 1 lb $17.00

 Earthworm flake - 1 lb $16.00 NEW

*Sticks and Pellets*


Soft krill pellets - 6 oz. $7.00

 Shrimp bites - 6 oz. $4.00

 Brine shrimp sticks - 0.5 lb $7.00

 Premium veggie sticks - 0.5 lb $7.00

 Earthworm sticks - 0.5 lb $7.00

 Baby fish food - 0.5 lb 4.00

*
Australian Black worms*


Australian freeze dried black worms - 50 grams $25

 Australian freeze dried black worms - 100 grams $45.00

 Australian freeze dried black worms - 200 grams $85.00
*
Repashy Superfoods*


Meat pie - Carnivore gel premix 2 oz. $9.00

 Community plus - Omnivore gel premix 2 oz. $9.00

 Soilent green - Aufwuchs gel premix 5.3 oz. $18.00

 Meat pie - Carnivore gel premix 5.3 oz. $18.00

 Community plus - Omnivore gel premix 5.3 oz. $18.00

*Fish Bags*


50 count - 2 mil thick Fish Bags - 4'' x 14'' $3.50

 50 count - 2 mil thick Fish Bags - 6'' x 16'' $4.00

 50 count - 2 mil thick Fish Bags - 8'' x 18'' $6.00

*Breeding supplies*


Large pleco cave $7

 Small pleco cave $6

 Igloo cave $5

 Brine shrimp eggs - 4 oz. $19

 Vinegar Eels $5

 Alder Cones, pack of 100 $5

*Heaters*


50 Watt Visi-Therm submersible heater $22.00

 100 Watt Visi-Therm submersible heater $23.00

 150 Watt Visi-Therm submersible heater $24.00

 200 Watt Visi-Therm submersible heater $25.00
*Sponge Filter*


4'' poret cube sponge filter $9.00

 5'' poret cube sponge filter $15.00

 Airline tubing (1 ft) $0.15
*Medications*


E.M. Erythromycin™ Powder - 10 packets $11.50

 Furan-2™ Powder - 10 packets $7.50

 General Cure™ Powder $11.00
 PraziPro - 4 oz. $14.00

 Seachem AquaZole - 10 grams $5.50 (metro for freshwater aquariums)

 Seachem Cupramine - 250m $17.00

 Seachem Focus - 5 grams $6.00

 Seachem GarlicGuard - 500ml $10.50

 Seachem NeoPlex - 10 grams $7.50

 Seachem ParaGuard - 250 ml $9.00

 Seachem PolyGuard - 10 grams $6.50

 T.C. Tetracycline™ Powder - 10 packets $10.50

 Triple Sulfa™ Powder - 10 packets $10.50
 Wormer Plus (dewormer) $15.00

*
Water Treatment*


Seachem Prime 500ml $13

 Seachem Prime 2L $45

 Seachem Prime 4L $75

 Seachem Clarity 250ml $8.50

*Water Testing*


API Ammonia Test Kit $9

 API GH & KH Test Kit $7

 API Nitrite Test Kit $7

*Plant nutrition*


Flourish 500ml $11.00

 Flourish Excel 500ml $11.00

 Flourish Iron 500ml $11.00

 Flourish Nitrogen 500ml $11.00

 Flourish Potassium 500ml $11.00

 Flourish Phosphorus 500ml $11.00

 Flourish Trace 500ml $11.00

*Giesemann T5HO Light Bulbs - best bulbs for planted tanks*


24W Giesemann PowerChrome Aquaflora T5HO $25

 24W Giesemann PowerChrome Middday T5HO $23

 39W Giesemann PowerChrome Aquaflora T5HO $27

 39W Giesemann PowerChrome Middday T5HO $25

 54W Giesemann PowerChrome Aquaflora T5HO $33

 54W Giesemann PowerChrome Middday T5HO $33

*Maintenance*


Fusion 10" Algae Scraper $3

 Fusion 14" Algae Scraper $4

 Fusion 22" Algae Scraper $5

 Fusion 10" Algae Scrubber $4

 Fusion 14" Algae Scrubber $5

 Fusion 22" Algae Scrubber $6

*Aqua Design Amano (ADA) products*


Aqua Soil (New Amazonia, Malaya, Africana)
 Power Sand
 Aquariums (Cube Garden, Cube Glass)
 CO2 accessories (diffusers, drop checkers, check valve)
 Layout tools (scissors, pinsettes)
 Lights
 Lilly pipes

See our website angelfins.ca for more info about the products. Do not hesitate to email us if you have any questions.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

hey guys, for your HO bulbs, what fixture would you recommend?


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

Ciddian said:


> hey guys, for your HO bulbs, what fixture would you recommend?


I would recommend AquaticLife fixture. http://www.aquaticlife.com/products/277


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

You can also submit your order via our website: select *Pick up* as shipping method and *Cash on delivery* as payment method and list which location you will meet us in the Note.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Hey, optional request? Any chance you would do a detour at yorkdale? Out of curiosity.
Cheers.


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

Sorry, we can not do it this time. But we will consider it for our next run. 
Jarmila.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

jarmilca said:


> Sorry, we can not do it this time. But we will consider it for our next run.
> Jarmila.


Sounds great! Best of luck.
Lin


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

Bump for one day left!


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

jarmilca said:


> Bump for one day left!


Hope you guys make a run in October  I will be settled in my new home by then and can setup another tank. 

The 60F looks amazing but I dont think it will be practical as fish and shrimp would jump out im guessing. I sent your a PM.


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

Symplicity said:


> Hope you guys make a run in October  I will be settled in my new home by then and can setup another tank.
> 
> The 60F looks amazing but I dont think it will be practical as fish and shrimp would jump out im guessing. I sent your a PM.


ADA 60F is an awesome tank and unless your water chemistry is off or the tank mates are aggressive to each other or known jumpers (killifish) I would not be afraid of fish jumping out from 60F.


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

We are accepting pre-orders until 3 p.m. today (July 5th).


----------

